
Yang will use 3D holograms for remote rallies - sunnyP
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/12/andrew-yang-3d-hologram-rallies/
======
mc32
I was wondering when someone would begin doing this. I don't see why not. Some
people are really into going to rallies and listening stump speeches for some
reason.

I think this will catch on with other attuned pols as well.

